# Good mobile audio shops in AZ



## azardnut (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been gathering my equipment to put in my truck and would like to know if there are in local AZ people on this forum that can recommend a good shop to do the install. I could take it to a big box chain like best buy but I doubt they could do any fabrication, which I will likely need. Any advice would be appreciated. I live in the Phoenix-metro area.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Go see Jon at Handcrafted Car Audio in Mesa. He's the best around.

He just did some custom fab work in my truck:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/103648-2006-toyota-tundra-handcrafted-car-audio.html


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

^^^ agreed. Go see jon.


Jacob Brown
Owner / (hdme)
505.750.8358
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

Handcrafted is the only option imo.


----------



## azardnut (Apr 2, 2011)

Would you guys say that he is knowledgeable in system tuning as well? I ask because honestly Im not very saavy when it comes to tuning my audio systems for best possible sound and want to make sure that who ever I take my vehicle to will be able to get the best possible sound out of my system. Thanks.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jon has no problems scope tuning amps and rta tuning eqs. He really is the man!! I used to work with him back in the day, and he's really the only option in my book for az.


Jacob Brown
Owner / (hdme)
505.750.8358
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## azardnut (Apr 2, 2011)

ISTundra said:


> Go see Jon at Handcrafted Car Audio in Mesa. He's the best around.
> 
> He just did some custom fab work in my truck:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-member-build-logs/103648-2006-toyota-tundra-handcrafted-car-audio.html


Wow, very nice. Lol, I won't need this level of fabrication, but im sure if he can do that with your system, mine will not be a problem. BTW, I have the 2008 Tundra.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

I know he's done more than a few 2gen Tundras, so he can help you out for sure.


----------



## noobdude (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry for big bump. I found this thread with google. Can this guy do work on JL audio? I realize it would void warranty but my stuff is way past that.


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

What's so special about installing JL audio stuff? I've had it, he's installed it.

Unless you're wanting something repaired... which he doesn't do.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

Jon is a great option, you can't go wrong with a visit to his shop.


----------



## noobdude (Jul 14, 2012)

ISTundra said:


> What's so special about installing JL audio stuff? I've had it, he's installed it.
> 
> Unless you're wanting something repaired... which he doesn't do.


I believe one of my amps needs some repairs. That was why I asked about JL. Could care less if it's a certified jl install.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Send a PM to this guy, he repairs car amps...GL

daveds50


----------



## bumpsquad (Jan 13, 2012)

Not sure about repairs, but chad at audio sensations is great.


----------

